# Admins: Search seems broken



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Not that anyone uses it 

But the serach feature seems to not be working.

thanks admins for your attention


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, it appears kaput. I've notified Harri.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

So _that's_ why I've suddenly broken out in chills and body tremors. :shock:


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Quick, everyone! This is your chance to ask questions that have already been answered, without being chastised by gary.


----------



## Kelly Bucheger (Jun 5, 2006)

What's a good mouthpiece for alto sax?


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

Is it ok to use a yamaha mouthpiece on a martin sax, and what reed is the best match for both?


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Retread, you made me laugh with that one!


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

OMG! :shock:


----------



## potiphar (May 30, 2006)

Are Selmer Mk Vs any good?


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

i hv an odl Bundy an it dont sound 2 good a freind of mine said tht the only good horn too get is a selmer paris is my firend right and what knd of mouthpiece shood i use oh and my reeds r crap can u guyz suggest sum other 1s?


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

y no 1 responding? Oooo I use a clarinet mouth peace on my alto is this any good?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*From Admin: Search fixed*

I finally collected all my courage and switched Search to using MySQL Fulltext. That seems to be working now.
But *do not ask any fine-tuning right now*, because I have to hire a data-base specialist for it :?

Here is a comparison to vBulletin "native" search:


> _MySQL Fulltext Search_
> *Pros*
> Less PHP resources used because the indexing takes place in MySQL.
> No need to maintain the postindex and word tables which can take up a lot of space.
> ...


----------



## potiphar (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Harri. But will MySQL fit on a Morgan Excalibur?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Search fixed*



potiphar said:


> Thanks Harri. But will MySQL fit on a Morgan Excalibur?


Against common beliefs: 
There are no too small MySQL's, only too large Morgan Excaliburs. :twisted:


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: From Admin: Search fixed*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> I finally collected all my courage and switched Search to using MySQL Fulltext. That seems to be working now.


Finally. Thank goodness. For the last few days I've been quivering on a cold wooden floor with a blanket thrown over me and the theme from "Man with the Golden Arm" playing in the background.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry, guys. Looks like the party is over.


----------



## Rackety Sax (Apr 3, 2004)

SuperAction80 said:


> y no 1 responding? Oooo I use a clarinet mouth peace on my alto is this any good?


Yes, that will work fine as long as you use a tenor reed on it.


----------



## DavidW (May 30, 2007)

If I give MySQL to someone else, is it still mine?


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

Harri, I know not to ask for tweaks but just wanted to point out that search words dont differentiate or recognize hyphens (yes, thats a self motivated comment... and the search terms dont show in red anymore. Someday It would be cool if it did again.

Thanks for all your hard work.


----------

